
Ask HN: How would you “try out” companies when internships aren't an option? - djellybeans
I never got the chance to intern as a programmer at big companies, as I never majored in Computer Science. But I&#x27;d like to get that experience of getting a feel for their workflow and environment before I really commit to one.<p>Such as, applying for several companies that you have an interest in. But your school years are well behind you, so you can&#x27;t apply to internships. However, you would want to them out for a few months without needing a long-term commitment, learn the ropes of how they do their work internally. Can you substitute internships with proposing short-term contract work for them, explaining your terms and expectations?
======
itamarst
Might work, but... slow learning process. Some alternatives:

[https://www.keyvalues.com/](https://www.keyvalues.com/) may give some insight
on some companies.

[https://theaccidentalengineer.com/](https://theaccidentalengineer.com/) has
interviews with people at lots of companies, to see what they're like.

